# How to Safely Co-sleep in a Recliner?



## HeatherRD (Oct 22, 2007)

DH is a stay at home dad, and lately DS (2.5 months old) has been waking up every morning at 5:30am. I'll nurse DS, but he doesn't seem to want to go back to sleep, so DH will take him and go to the recliner and sleep. DS then falls asleep also. But I am worried. Sometimes when I leave for work in the morning, it looks like DS has almost his whole nose covered (he lays facing in towards daddy, so his face is partially covered by daddy) and I have to reposititon him. DH is sure that he always knows whether DS is breathing, but how can he if he is asleep????

I'm just worried, and wondering if anyone has advice on how to co-sleep safely in a recliner. Or get DS back to sleep at 5:30am so DH doesn't have to get up with him? If there something I can do to get him in a better routine?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Everything out there is going to tell you you're not supposed to do this, but I don't know anyone who hasn't fallen asleep in a chair with a baby.

So, this is what I think. As long as your husband feels confident he's aware enough of the baby that if the baby moves he's awake, then it's fine. I think the sleeping on the chest (or the neck nuzzle as Dr. Sears calls it) is fine. It is a very sweet, nice way to sleep with a baby. You can encourage DH to sleep bare chested so the baby's face can't get buried in anything or at the very least in a tight one layer t-shirt.

I think an early morning wakeup with a little trouble going back to sleep is pretty normal for a baby. (I ended up nursing in the rocking chair and we both fell asleep like that.)

But, in the end, you have to do what you're comfortable with.


----------



## savyjoel (Jan 7, 2010)

I've done this many nights. My son usually would sleep with his face to my chest or in the crook of my arm. I was always aware of him. I'm not sure if dads are as aware as moms but I guess they could be. Just don't place blankets and things around the face. I would wear a long sleeve shirt so I would stay warm and baby wears footed pj's. I would usually put a pillow under my arms for support as well. Sometimes we just have to do what gets us the most sleep!!! Good luck.


----------

